# Life below zero



## rabbit_slayer16 (Dec 29, 2011)

Anybody else watch this show on nat geo? I'm addicted. Wiseman is my favorite and would love to hang around him awhile to learn some tactics on fur tapping and handling.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Nope--- didn't see it--- probably cause I don't have a TV.lol.

awprint:


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> Seriously cat, you don't have a TV??!.......with no tv you can't watch American idol!!!LOL


And with that, the man is truly blessed.

:hunter:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I watch it, even though I can't stand that woman....I hope something eats her soon...The kid who traps is ok...


----------



## 4Cody4 (Dec 24, 2012)

We don't have tv at my place either. No big deal, every time I think we should get it in the winter time...I just get up and go hunting


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

You guys are missing out... it's not the 1940's... you have a computer and no TV?...


----------



## rabbit_slayer16 (Dec 29, 2011)

I watch it, even though I can't stand that woman....I hope something eats her soon...The kid who traps is ok... sue in kavick? What don't you like about her?

Hailstone needs to see a dentist!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Never heard of it.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I have never seen it either. We don't get the Nat Geo channel here.


----------



## rabbit_slayer16 (Dec 29, 2011)

Geez! I thought wed have alot of viewers on here. Never mind then,
Carry on!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

What don't I like about her? Everything is out to get her...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

never heard of it,but will try and catch it just to see what its about and like

i have been watching the new one on DISCOVERY channel "NAKED AND AFRAID"

kind of interesting and yet seems a little staged to me,like all reality shows


----------

